# What type of truck rope do you use????



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Just wondering what works best I've always liked the 3/8 solid braid nylon for for just about anything, need to order some more just wondered what other peeps use. Also what is good length for ropes, I've always cut them @50 ft pcs.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

It has been ages since I used ropes. I always liked the 100 foot lengths. It's a shame to cut a rope, unless you are only going across the truck once. But, I did buy some shorter lengths. 50 ft. I still have those blue ropes somewhere.

I learned how to tie the truckers tie down note and the tieoff so I could continue down the length of the truck and across again. I'd have to give it another try before being confident that I could again. Some old knowledge there I say.


----------



## Gregg (Dec 22, 2003)

I like the same Brian, except use 100 foot lengths.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Good to hear there are still some out there who are keeping the art of rope tying alive. We are gradually letting straps take their place but we always have a few ropes with each truck for quick ties on smaller stacks and other situations where it just isnt worth getting out a strap. Personally I prefer the 3/8" twisted nylon ropes, I think it gives a good combination of strength and stretchiness. I prefer to take a 100' rope and turn it into 3 equal "1 and done" ropes. If it's available on a bulk spool I would probably have them cut into 30' lengths. It's really hard to find good quality ropes anymore, too often they are poly ropes made to look like nylon. I hate those ropes they don't stretch and are really hard on your hands. Thought I was buying some good nylon ropes a while back and it turned out they were nylon on the outside and poly on the inside, terrible ropes, the nylon allowed them to stretch more than the core could take and they would break.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

because of dot regulations we have used straps for the last 6 yrs. rope works better for short trips. someplace I read that rope is color coded to meet dot reg. If I remember right we used to use 33 ft length of 3/8 good qualit nylon. some straps today are cheap poly. we use 10,000 rating straps. (same as big trucks)


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

What I had in mind was the stuff mann lake sells it like $229 for 1000' roll any one ever bought it from them????


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

1/2" x 33'. I get it in 100 ft lengths then cut 3 out of it. All knots are tied on the drivers side so they can easily be watched(never had one come undone). Always rub honey on your new ropes and kick them around in the sand first.lol Then the knots hold better


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Ropes are pefectly legal. I've had to educate a DOT officer or 2 on this. There is NO marking and markings are NOT required. Tell him or her to look up this: section 393.108 and look at the charts.

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regu...mcsrruletext.aspx?reg=393.108&keyword=393.108


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

maybe I am missing something.according to the sec. 393.108 unmarked nylon is considered as the strength of polypropylene. 3/8 polypropylene has a working strength of 400 lbs. ok a 15 foot truck carries 8 rowes of hives to equal 40 per layer. 8 ropes times 400lbs equals 3200 lbs. If the hies are 3 high this is about 12,000 lbs. looks like a ticket to me?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks that way to me as well. Wow talk about overkill, apparently all you gotta do is quadruple rope your load and you are good to go.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I use 1/2" nylon 525 lbs working load. 1 rope per stack. If your not staying within the law, then you deserve a ticket. Has anyone ever been pulled over and had their tie down method of a load of bees questioned? I never have. Equipment yes. Bees NO.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

some how I am still missing something. for my truck with 8 rowes x 3 high equals 12000 lbs. 8 ropes of 525 lbs working load equals 4200 lbs. maybe it would be legal with marked rope? like you said most dot do not mess with bees but states are hungry and looking for income. 
I just don't want beekeepers to pay fines.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

dbest said:


> I use 1/2" nylon 525 lbs working load. 1 rope per stack. If your not staying within the law, then you deserve a ticket. Has anyone ever been pulled over and had their tie down method of a load of bees questioned? I never have. Equipment yes. Bees NO.


Nope. Personally I think it is well secured but the way I am reading this, if your stack weighs more than 525 lbs. then you are illegal. Not saying that anyone would ever call you on it but then again stranger things have happened.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

The way I understand section (b) is that the WLL need be only 20% of the verticle load, meaning if your load weighs 12000 then you only need tiedown with a WLL of 2400. Am I interpreted this correctly? I can see I'm gonna need to call the ol lawyer in the morning.

http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regulations/administration/fmcsr/fmcsrruletext.aspx?reg=393.102


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

DOH! There it was plain as day in good ole 393.102 . The 20% factor makes a lot more sense to me.


----------



## lake thompson honey (Feb 11, 2007)

i use straps now cuz they are so much stronger and you can get them tighter. when i used rope i had one continuous piece and it all rolled up on a rope winder with a handle behind the drivers side mud flap. way easier than a bunch of tangled smaller pieces.


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

Was reading at the FMCSA from what I read you need to secure half the weight of what you tie down. And aply 20% of the weight in downward force. This is the page:
http://www.fmcsa.dot.gov/rules-regu...ext.aspx?reg=393.102&guidence=y&keyword=ropes


----------

